# Brixton Heroes



## athletecured (May 25, 2011)

Hi, I'm involved in the design process for an upcoming reissue of the Brixton Pound, and we're after suggestions for Brixtonians who might feature on the notes.

We're especially interested in discovering people who may be less high profile, but have nonetheless made  an impact.

Cheers!


----------



## editor (May 25, 2011)

I suggested Alfie






http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/alfie-howard.html





And Pat, from the Albert
http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/pat.html


----------



## boohoo (May 27, 2011)

The brixton murals! (Not people but landmarks!)


----------



## 1927 (Jun 2, 2011)

Can I nominate Ed?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 2, 2011)

Is anyone on them just now?  

Olive Morris? 


Brixton murals would be cool.   and the windmill.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 2, 2011)

Alfie Howard, definitely. An ambassador for Brixton worldwide.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 2, 2011)

I miss him terribly.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 2, 2011)

What about Linton Kwesi Johnson? He's also local. Also CLR James.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 2, 2011)

...but Alfie is still my first choice.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 2, 2011)

How about Violet Szabo?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 2, 2011)

She was from Stockwell though, not Brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 2, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> She was from Stockwell though, not Brixton.


 

I bet she had a SW9 postcode though.

Furthermore, she had a gun


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 2, 2011)

She went to school in Brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 2, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> She went to school in Brixton.


 

Well there you are then


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 2, 2011)

What about Henry Tate?

Anyway, why does it have to be people.

Why not landmarks?  You could have The Ritzy Cinema, The Windmill, Tate Library etc.


----------



## co-op (Jun 7, 2011)

Bring back the money with the sign of the LION!


----------

